# Would you like E* to trade the 921 for a 942?



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

it should be offered to us


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

Assuming you are referring to the 942, not a 924, then who would NOT agree with your statement ? Sort of like putting up a poll 'Who likes free money' ? Or 'Would like you E* to give their entire programming package to you for free for the rest of your lives' ?

It's not a matter of what we would like - it's a matter of business for them. Does the cost of the people they will lose by NOT offering a 942 outweight the cost of the swap of 942's for 921's.

BUT, the swap of 942's for 921's has a clear cost for Dish - figure a couple of hundred bucks per machine. The cost of lost subscribes is much 'softer' - it's hard to estimate that. So my guess is they will never do it. If I had to choose a guaranteed cost of a million bucks to swap out all 921's for 942's, or the POSSIBLE cost of 2 million in lost revenue for subscibers that MIGHT leave, then I'd chose the latter as a business decision.

I'm not sure what all the numbers are, but I'm sure E* has run them. And I'd bet that it's in favor of offering current 921 users some token discount only on a 942. They might reduce their profit on the sale of the 942, but they won't take a loss. Definetely not a free swap...

That's just my guess. Look at it from the business side, and it's not likely E* will do much for us...


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> Care to explain what a 924 is, newbie?


He means the 942. 
I doubt that dish would allow an exchange but perhaps (hopefully) we'll be offerred an exchange for the next MPEG4 model being that it affects HD subscribers.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, they should launch an all out campaign and swap all 921's with 942's. Then when MPEG-4 kicks in, they should upgrade all 942's with like unit.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I was thinking about selling one of my 921's and getting a 942. However after finding out that the 942 has NO SVHS output on the back (for my DVD recorder) I am not interested in the least.

I dump a lot of my favorite HD programs to DVD and a composite output is just NOT going to cut it for me.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think Ford should swap out all of the '04 Mustangs for those cool new '05 Mustangs. Its just so much better that we should all just expect Ford to do this. They should do this for free too. 

I have a 921.
I knew about the 942 when I bought the 921.
I have no right to a 942 at anyone's expense but mine.

I would like a 942. I believe that Dish will have a upgrade path for current 942/921/6000/811 customers. Not unlike the past where the 6000 and the 811 where made available to current customers at only $200.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> I think Ford should swap out all of the '04 Mustangs for those cool new '05 Mustangs. Its just so much better that we should all just expect Ford to do this. They should do this for free too.


 I would settle for and 05 F150 to replace my 04... 


> I have a 921.
> I knew about the 942 when I bought the 921.
> I have no right to a 942 at anyone's expense but mine.
> 
> I would like a 942. I believe that Dish will have a upgrade path for current 942/921/6000/811 customers. Not unlike the past where the 6000 and the 811 where made available to current customers at only $200.


Yup, exactly...I love my 921, If they gave me a 942 to replace it would be my luck it would be the E*dsel of that model...


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I think Ford should swap out all of the '04 Mustangs for those cool new '05 Mustangs. Its just so much better that we should all just expect Ford to do this. They should do this for free too.
> 
> I have a 921.
> I knew about the 942 when I bought the 921.
> ...


If that 04 was the POS that the 921 is you bet your ass they would trade them they would have to!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I would like to see the 942 with two component outputs or at least S video for the second TV. My second TV which is in my kitchen adjoining the family room is hooked up to my A/V receiver with S video. It also has an independent cable TV hookup with no cable box. I phished the wires through the walls and it was a difficult install. I do not relish the idea of phishing composite video wires through the walls just for a 942. My second TV is HDTV, and I would only be willing to phish the wires if the 942 output was component video. I would like to drop cable TV altogether and run Dish network through this TV, but I do not want to use composite video. So with MPEG4 around the corner, I would wait until the MPEG4 machines are ready. Hopefully, the new MPEG4 DVR will have two component video outputs.
Since MPEG4 is supposedly going to increase substantially HD satellite programming, it
does not make sense to have a MPEG4 DVR which outputs to one TV in HD and another
TV in SD.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

pwherr said:


> If that 04 was the POS that the 921 is you bet your ass they would trade them they would have to!


Hmm, I didn't get a new Explorer during the big scandal, new tires hardly comes close to a new vehicle. I know many people who tried to get a car replaced under the lemon laws and they failed. I feel lemon laws should be enforced. Why pass a protective law if you do not have the resources to enforce it. Yes I know some people have benefited from this protection, and yes I agree it should be there, but I feel alot more consumers are getting shafted rather than helped.

My 2 cents for the day.


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Hmm, I didn't get a new Explorer during the big scandal, new tires hardly comes close to a new vehicle. I know many people who tried to get a car replaced under the lemon laws and they failed. I feel lemon laws should be enforced. Why pass a protective law if you do not have the resources to enforce it. Yes I know some people have benefited from this protection, and yes I agree it should be there, but I feel alot more consumers are getting shafted rather than helped.
> 
> My 2 cents for the day.


And I feel dish has shafted a lot of people on the 921.I got mine when they first came out paid a grand for it and pay 115.00 a month programing(if I was a tester on this machine why should I pay them?).I feel they should do something about these POS machines but it's all about money and Chuck has way more than me.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What makes you think that the 942 is the answer to all our woes? After all, it too is is subceptable to the same s/w flaws. FWIW the 921 has all the right connections (i.e. S-Video). While I would like to have the option to use the second tuner independently, that feature is incomplete as long as there is no 2nd OTA tuner to go along for the ride to to the second TV. We will all need that 2nd OTA tuner by January 2009 if the latest proposal goes through, BTW.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually I'm not that impressed with the 942. Living alone I would have little use for dual user mode. It has no s-video connection and only has a 1 hour pause buffer (even in single user mode). There not enough differences between that and the 921 and not worth losing my recorded programs over. Just on the horizon will be the MPEG4 receivers let's see what that will bring.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

It appears the 942 has its own substantial set of software issues. I think I will stick with the devil I know -- my 921. E* should simply devote more software engineers and code writers to fixing the bugs. These should all be fixable fairly quickly if they spend the time and money. Along with hundreds of thousands of others, I'm paying them nearly $100 per month; Jeez, how much can a few dozen of those people cost for a few months?


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess for now I will stay with the 921. After replacing my first unit my 921 works pretty well. Although sometimes I think I have more issues every time there is a new software download. When I first got my 921 it never failed to fire for recordings...now sometimes this happens. My first thought was to get a 942 but think I'll wait to see what is going to happen when we get switched to MPEG4.


----------

